# Alutech DDU Cheaptrick 2007/2008 mit Rohloff Nabe



## schotti65 (31. Januar 2008)

Ich möchte hiermit lobend den support dokumentieren, durch den mein Cheaptrick Rohloff-tauglich gemacht wurde.
Ich hatte mich für ein 2007er Cheaptrick entschieden und die Rohloff-Nabe - mit Schnellspanner - sollte auch noch rein.
Problem dabei war die Drehmomentabstützung.
Die 2007er (und 2008er) Modelle haben ein horizontales Ausfallende, wodurch die Verwendung von Speedbone + OEM2 Achsplatte ausscheidet (man müßte sonst zum Radausbau jedesmal auch den Speedbone bzw. die Bremse demontieren).
Also bleibt die Verwendung der OEM Achsplatte, die sich direkt im Ausfallende abstützt.





Leider ging das Ausfallende beim ersten Versuch sofort kaputt.





Es ging ein paar Mal hin- und her, Jürgen probierte und schweisste, und am Ende entstand folgende Lösung:





Das Ausfallende wird am Ende (hinten) durch eine von außen aufgesetzte Platte quasi zusammengeschweisst ("Verstärkung 1"). Da die Platte von aussen aufsitzt, funktioniert sowohl der Radausbau als auch die Justage der Einstellschraube (im Foto unten durch den Schnellspanner verdeckt).
Man muß lediglich beim Ein-/Ausbau auch den Schnellspanner rausnehmen.
Zusätzlich wird das Ausfallende nach unten hin durch ein dreieckiges Metallstück verstärkt ("Verstärkung 2").

Im Ergebnis sieht das ganze wie folgt aus:





Es hält wunderbar.
Das ganze war für mich umsonst.
Alutech will das wohl "in Zukunft immer so machen, wenn wir was gezielt für Rohloff verkaufen", also einfach Bescheid sagen, wenn jemand sowas haben will.

Im Ergebnis: Lob für Alutech  

schotti


----------



## Grüner Hulk (11. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte zumindest einige Wochen einen Cheaptrick Rahmen und die von Dir geposteten Bilder haben mich schon etwas erstaunt. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass die Ausfallenden von einer Rohloff-Nabe derart beansprucht werden, dass sie aufgeben. Mir wärs wohl genauso passiert wie Dir und auch ich wäre wohl froh darüber, wenn mir der doch nicht ganz so günstige Rahmen wieder repariert worden wäre. 

So für all die Nasen die in mir einen Alutechnetsbeschmutzer sehen: Is mir wurscht ob ihr mich hasst. Es macht mich nachdenklich, dass mir eine Nabe durch die Kraft die sie beim Schalten freisetzt mein Ausfallende schrottet. Vor allem da wir uns beim Cheap Trick ja nicht wirklich in der Baumarktpreisklasse bewegen.

Ich finde es einfach ernüchternd und ganz manchmal auch ein klein wenig traurig woran so ein Rahmen "sterben" kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (12. Februar 2008)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> ...Es macht mich nachdenklich, dass mir eine Nabe durch die Kraft die sie beim Schalten freisetzt mein Ausfallende schrottet...



Ich glaube da liegst Du völlig falsch. Die Drehmomentabstützung wird natürlich beim Treten gebraucht und nicht beim Schalten.

Dadurch, dass die Nabe von Gang 1 (0,28) bis Gang 10 (0,88) untersetzt ist, würde (bzw. wird - ohne Drehmomentabstützung) beim Treten nicht nur das Rad in Fahrtrichtung, sondern ebenso die Achse in die entgegengesetzte Richtung gedreht.

Man kanns einfach ausprobieren, indem man z.B. das Rad versuchsweise ohne Drehmomentabstützung montiert und ausprobiert, wie sich die Gegenhaltekraft "anfühlt" (also im Montageständer bzw. aufm Kopf stehend vorsichtig die Pedale drehen und dabei versuchen, die Nabe festzuhalten). Und in Gang 11 (1,0) braucht man diese auch nicht mehr.

Ich weiss nicht, inwieweit sich die Größe der Untersetzung auf die Kraftverteilung auswirkt, das kann vielleicht jemand anders erklären, aber man braucht sich ja bloss mal die Hebelverhältnisse anschauen.
Der Nippel auf der Rohloff-Achsplatte ist ca. 3,5cm von der Nabe entfernt. Das Rad hat einen Radius von ca. 35cm. D.h. - mal unabhängig von der Größe der Untersetzung - die 10fach größere Kraft, mit der Du in den kleinen Gängen das Rad in den Boden hämmerst, wirkt entgegengesetzt auf das Ausfallende.
Schon ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (12. Februar 2008)

Egal ob beim Treten oder Schalten, Du hast sicherlich recht mit Deiner Rechnung, aber ich hatte bisher immer den festen Glauben ein Ausfallende zerstöre ich in dem ich´s ihm bei einem Drop mies mache. Schlimmstenfalls wenn mir der Rahmen beim Ausladen ausm Auto ohne montierte Nabe dumm aufs Ausfallende knallt oder sonstige Horrovisionen. Ich hätte es einfach nicht geglaubt, dass es mit einer Getriebenabe auch "klappt". Ist wahrscheinlich ein 100% "mentales" Problem von mir.


----------



## onkel_c (13. Februar 2008)

Es sollte wohl bekannt sein, dass eine Drehmomentabstützung einer Getriebenabe Kraft in den Rahmen (Ausfallende) einleitet, weshalb der Rahmen auf die entsprechende Nabe ausgelegt sein *muss*. Diese Rahmen werden oftmals als Rohloff kompatibel oder als Rahmen mit Rohloff OE Ausfallende bezeichnet.

Wie solch ein Ausfallende aussehen sollte, kann man sich bei Rohloff unter:
http://www.rohloff.de/fileadmin/roh...eibung/speedhub/oem/zeichnungssatz.de.pdf.zip
ansehen!

In diesem Fall kommen die Abmessungen des Beispieles unter OA11E zum tragen ...


----------



## schotti65 (13. Februar 2008)

Schicke Doku, wieder was dazugelernt.
Ich befürchte allerdings, dass von Seiten der Hersteller das - teilweise - ähnlich pragmatisch gelöst wird wie bei Alutech (was ja für den Kunden nicht unbedingt das schlechteste ist).
Meine Nabe versah vorher ihren Dienst in einem 2007er Stevens Glide ES.
Abgestützt durch Speedbone an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Der Hinterbau ist an der oberen Strebe gebrochen, genau da, wo intuitiv die Speedbone am Hinterbau abgestützt wird, also da, wo quasi an der anderen (unteren) Strebe der HorstLink sitzt (hab jetzt keine Lust ein Foto zu suchen).
Es ist laut Stevens der erste Hinterbau, der beim Glide gebrochen ist, und ich kenne Geschichten aus 2. Hand von schwereren Fahreren mit mehr Belastung (95kg Bikepark).
Liegt für mich mit meinem Laientechnikverständnis klar an der Rohloff.
Bei Stevens hintenrum angefragt, ob Rohloff in dem Rahmen ok ist => "..kein Problem..".
Na gut, ich muss die Ersatzhinterbauten nicht bezahlen...

Interessant finde ich auch Stuetzmoment.pdf aus Deinem Link.
Hab ich ja mit meiner Vermutung gar nicht so schlecht gelegen.
Maximum von -163Nm - wenn ich das richtig verstehe, bedeutet das 160N auf einem Meter, das sind ca. 16kg (jaja auf der Erde..) oder ca. 160kg auf 10cm oder ca. 500kg auf 3,5cm (Hebellänge OEM Achplatte)???
Das ist allerdings ganz ordentlich...


----------



## onkel_c (14. Februar 2008)

nun ja, es ist bekannt, dass sich einige Hersteller so verhalten. Man muss aber wissen, dass die Bremsmomente der Disc weitaus höher sind als die Drehmomentsspitzen eines Top Athleten! Zudem kommen diese hohen Bremsmomente aus wesentlich öfter vor. Ich behaupte mal, dass dies ein Problem von fehlerhafter Rahmendimensionierung ist. Auch das ist beim heutigen 'Leichtbauwahn' keine Seltenheit. Davon ist nicht nur Stevens betroffen und schon gar nicht, nur Rohloff User. Da muss man nur im I-Net a bisserl quer lesen um genügend Rahmen mit derlei Problemen zu finden.

Ich finde es immer traurig, wenn Hersteller so agieren.


----------



## schotti65 (14. Februar 2008)

Ok, ich will hier gar nicht gross weiter vorrechnen und die verschiedenen Lasten gegeneinander abwägen, weil da kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus.

Ich glaube nur, speziell Stevens hat in Punkto Hinterbau ein bischen dazugelernt, deshalb hab ich erwähnt, dass 1. mein Bruch der erste war und 2. ich ein Beispiel mit schwererem Fahrer und Bikeparknutzung kenne (und eben ohne Rohloff und ohne Probleme).

Übrigens, Du scheinst aus Raum Kassel zu kommen und gerne Bergabzufahren.
Vielleicht ist ja mein obiges Beispiel ein Fahrkollege von Dir.
(Ich hoffe es ist keine Beleidigung einen All-Mountain-Fahrer potenziell als Fahrkollegen anzunehmen ;-) 
Es ist nämlich ein Kunde von www.pedalwerk.de
Der Chef heisst Andreas, ist nett, war vorher in Berlin und in meine persönliche Stevens/Rohloff-Historie ziemlich involviert (gewesen). Und ist vor langer Zeit auch gerne schnell Bergabgefahren.
Solltest Du da mal vorbeischauen, bestell einen schönen Gruss.


----------



## onkel_c (14. Februar 2008)

... nein, ist keine Beleidigung. Ich sehe mich generell als RADFAHRER. Und da zählt für mich so ziemlich alles rein. Ich fahre ja nicht nur bergab, aber es ist meine Vorliebe ...
Andreas kenne ich, wenn auch nicht persönlich, von einigen Radfahrkollegen.


----------



## TheTomminator (14. Februar 2008)

Was man nicht vergessen sollte bei dem Bremsmoment:
1. Es wirkt nur sehr viel kürzer
2. Es ist nicht Übersetzt 
3. Es wirkt in eine andere Richtung, und ich denke das ist der Ausschlaggebende Punkt.


----------

